# Panda sheps or husky mixes?



## Spacebird

Panda shepherds or Husky Mixes? click here 

this person is touting these dogs as pandas and says they are purebred with parents on site. i think they are mixed with a husky. anyone ever seen gsds that look like these? the pictures of panda sheps i have seen don't look like this.


----------



## RubySlippers

I think it's definitely a siberian husky mix. Panda shep!? What the??


----------



## GSDLVR76

yeah, what has this breeder been smoking??


----------



## Spacebird

i wrote her yesterday said there was husky in her dogs and and she wrote me and said, 

"hello, these ARE full blooded German shepherds. both parents are full blooded and i would not lie and say they were if they were not. if you have never heard of panda shepherds or seen the other colors out there fine, but please educate yourself on the matter before you write a email as such. thank you! ashley"


----------



## SunCzarina

The puppy that looks like a husky has blue eyes. I always *dislike* it when anyone uses the word RARE.


----------



## drkcloud4u

whatever they are, they are adorable!


----------



## Spacebird

yeah , they are cute. i love the black and white one, but i would'nt pay that kind of money for a gsd/husky cross. my last dog was a gsd/husky and i paid $25 for him.


----------



## Spacebird

this is what a "panda" shepherd supposed to look like


----------



## mkennels

I have a siberian husky and to me it looks more malamute (the eyes to me say a mal) and I have 3 shepherds and I also know what panda shepherds are and they are not that, a panda is black/white/tan and hense the name panda they do remind you of a panda not these guys


----------



## pupresq

Keep on lookin'! 

1. "Panda Shepherds" aren't a recognized Shepherd variant and IMO anyone breeding them is waving a big red flag over their head.

2. These don't even look like Panda Shepherds, they appear to be Husky or Malamute mixes. 

I would say anyone selling sleddog mixes and claiming they're Panda Shepherds is waving not one but two red flags. And the third red flag (I guess that one's in her mouth?) is that they're CKC registered. Unless she's in Canada and I see she's not, CKC refers to Continental Kennel Club which is the registrar of puppy mills and backyard breeders with breedings _so_ dubious that not even the AKC will register them. 

Aside from the issue of spending that much money for a mixed breed dog, please don't encourage this kind of fraudulent backyard breeding operation with your money, even though the puppies are very cute. I'm sure you can find an equally adorable mixed breed puppy (or GSD for that matter) in rescue or elsewhere.


----------



## gsdcentral

Just for g and g you should ask what the bloodline is. It's easy to find out where the "panda" shepherds originated. Look like Husky mix to me, the ones with the masks.


----------



## mkennels

http://www.pandashepherds.com/genetic_panda_info this is a link to the gentic's of the panda pretty interesting, i haven't given them much thought at all just that they are different looking


----------



## sielick

UGH..THE MORE I;M ON THE BOARD THE MORE I WANT TO SCREAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM HUSY HUSY HUSY..I MENA MEAN HUSKY HUSKY HUSKYand some dumb a__ will but them breed them and i;ll be screaming [email protected][email protected][email protected]!!


----------



## Fodder

she could argue all she wants if she just had the pure whites and the black and white... but the tan and white one gives it away.

maybe she was sold two "panda shepherds", feels stupid that she fell for it, so it now trying to find others that are equally as dumb.

OR

maybe she thought her panda shepherds bred, but the husky from next door got in on the action too.

haha, and the nerve to tell you to educate yourself. if anything i could see someone passing a gsd / cattle dog cross as a panda, but huskies are so obvious.

btw, ive never seen a tan/white malamute... so my vote remains husky.


----------



## Maryn

Look at the coloring and marking patterns on the pups....huskies.


----------



## GSDTrain

adorable, but definatly HUSKY mix???


----------



## BowWowMeow

It's a red flag party for the whole deal.









Cute puppies. And I can't tell you how many times I have met people with dogs who are obviously mixes who have sworn up and down that they are pb german shepherds because that's what they paid for.


----------



## daviddrena

I wonder how many ppl will fall for those dogs being GSDs


----------



## pupresq

My guess is quite a few. Given how many people can't ID a black or sable GSD as a real GSD, I'd say John Q Public doesn't know much about what GSDs do and don't look like.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Husky mixes.

Have you thought about sending her this thread???? No better not.....


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowIt's a red flag party for the whole deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute puppies. And I can't tell you how many times I have met people with dogs who are obviously mixes who have sworn up and down that they are pb german shepherds because that's what they paid for.


These are probably the same people that like to walk up to me and tell me my dog cannot possible be a purebred GSD b/c she is "too small" (she's a conformation champion) or "not the right color" (she's a sable, the most likely color)....


----------



## BowWowMeow

I remember I was at a dog park once and this guy walked in with a huge, beautiful dog that looked like a malamute x gsd. The dog had malamute coloring but more of a gsd head and a combo body. I asked if that's what his dog was and he said, "Nope she's a full bred german shepherd and I paid good money for her." I just shrugged and said she was a really nice looking dog. When we got out of earshot I told my friend, "If that's a pb gsd then I'm a blue heron!"


----------



## pashmestoner

WOW, A TOPIC ALL ABOUT ME!!! WELL YOU PEOPLE SEEM REALLY MATURE TO BE TALKING ABOUT STUFF YOU HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT WETHER YOU THINK YOU DO OR NOT. AS A MATTER OF FACT I DO KNOW THE FATHERS PEDIGREE AND HE IS THE ONLY THING DIFFERENT FROM THE LAST LITTER WHICH WAS TRADITIONAL BLACK AND TAN, AND THREE FULL WHITES. I KEEP IN TOUCH WITH THE PEOPLE I GOT HIM FROM AND THEY SHOWED ME HIS PARENTS PAPERS WHICH ARE AKC, BUT I DO NOT LIKE AKC SO WE REGISTERED HIM WITH CKC. HE IS ALSO I AN UNUSUAL COLORS AS WELL. TAKE TWO SAME BREED DOGS WITH STRONG MUTATED COLOR GENE'S AND THIS IS WHAT YOU GET. BOTH PARENTS HAVE THEM STRONG SO OF COURSE YOU ARE GOING TO GET MORE MUTATED COLORS AS THEY CALL THEM. ALSO ITS NOT A BAD THING, THATS WHAT MAKES PEOPLE LOOK SO DIFFERENT. I HAVE READ A LOT ON THE SUBJECT. MY GERMAN SHEPHERDS ARE BEAUTIFUL PUREBRED DOGS. AND FOR THE PERSON WHO THINKS A PANDA IS SUPPOSE TO BE ONLY WHITE, BLACK AND TAN YOU ARE WRONG. SOME DO BUT NOT ALL. AND THOSE ARE CALLED TRIO-COLORED DOGS. MOST OF YOU ARE JUST PREJUDICE TO THE TRADITIONAL TAN AND BLACK SADLE BACK GS DOGS. WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF YOU YOU HAD A LITTER AND GOT WIERD COLOR YOU WERE NOT USE TO???? KILL IT!!! PLEASE DON'T EVEN ANSWER THAT....I KNOW WHAT MOST OF YOU WOULD SAY. AND NOT ALL THE MARKING ON A GS DOG ARE THE SAME. I HAVE BEEN AROUND AND OWNED GS DOGS MY WHOLE LIFE AND HAVE SEEN A LOT OF DIFFERENT THINGS. PLEASE PEOPLE GROW UP! THERE ARE GS DOGS OF ALL COLORS AND ALL SIZES.


----------



## pupresq

I'd be very interested to see the parents. Can you post pictures?


----------



## EastGSD

Wow


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I can't even find the site anymore. Can you re-send the link to your dogs?

My understanding is that Panda's are real GSD's but with so few of them, it's a very closed type breeding program with all the dogs known. Be easy to prove your dogs by confirming their lines thru http://www.pandashepherds.com/ 

All the Panda's I've seen really look more like a GSD/Border Collie mix (not really, but coat color and body type) not Husky/Malamute.



















pashmestoner, thanks for posting but please undo the CapsLock button. When you post on a board like this and in all capital letters it not only very difficult to read BUT LOOKS LIKE YOUR ENTIRE POST IS SHOUTING!!!









Since all the Panda's I've heard about have DNA testing, your results from the DNA should also prove your point about your dogs.


----------



## pashmestoner

Hi, i was actually trying to post pictures earlier when i wrote that post, but for some reason my malfunctioned computer will not let me copy and paste. Anyone who would like to see the parents you are very welcomed to email me at [email protected] and i will send you pictures via email. Please don't get me wrong i'm not blind, i can see how people would think these are not purebred GS dogs. it was really out of my comfort zone as well to see these few. also note that GS puppies that do not come out mostly black or all white will have a very big out burst of color change in the 10-12 week of life. as the puppy in the picture about looked much different at 6 weeks old and in that picture he is about 13 weeks old and just for the record he has no tan on him. If any of you ever noticed most GS dogs have a mask like look on there face in the eye area, from the nose and to te top of the head. imagine those colors being black and white, or trio-colored. they would not look much different at all, Just a different color. one way you can tell the difference in a husky mix is if it was the eyes would have that asia look, and as for a malamute they have a shorter front legs disposition that makes them look some what like a pug, as well as a much rounder facial feature. and also for the record, there are NO huskies or malamutes in or around my yard/neighborhood, only chi and little weenie dogs (no offence but they are so anonning). The first add is no longer posted due to selling the panda and so many email coming in on her. i am now posting them individually, and with a 4 month old son its kinda hard to post them all in one day. if anyone has any questions please feel free to ask, but please be kind and i will return the favor.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

pashmestoner, the best thing would be if you could open a free album at photobucket.com and post directly from there ( Click here for directions) We can't copy/paste directly from our computer to this site. First we have to put the photos on the internet (photobucket is free and easy) and from there it's the LINK that gets put into this site and miraculously opens up.

Otherwise you can email me at [email protected] with the photos as attachment...


----------



## pashmestoner

i'm not sure how this photobucket this work but you can check out the pictures at http://photobucket.com/my-GS-DOGS.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

pashmestoner, thanks for posting the photos of (I'm guessing?) the parents of your panda litter. They do indeed look like GSD's.

Could you also upload and add some of the litter/puppy photos so we can see your Panda pups again???

http://photobucket.com/my-GS-DOGS is the link that works.


----------



## Fodder

http://photobucket.com/my-GS-DOGS

is the correct link, the period at the end caused it to come up as invalid.

at first glance, your male looks like a very faded B/T (cream)... another possibility (which would explain the pups) is that he has a bit of husky in him (noticing the faint white tip on his tail).

i understand that he's registered, i believe you, and although it SHOULD, it doesnt prove anything, only dna can do that.

none the less, in the event that he was ("is") a PB GSD, he still isnt a Panda GSD.


----------



## BlackGSD

To me the male looks like a mix.

While papers are all well and fine, there really is NO guarantee that the papers are correct. Unfortunately all it takes is the "breeders" word that the sire and dam are who they say they are.

I could breed a GSD to a Pointer but lie and say the parents were both GSD and get papers for the pups. 

OR I could breed 2 registered GSD together and register the pups. All the while not mentioning that another male also bred the female on the same heat.


----------



## Fodder




----------



## pashmestoner

First of all never once did i say the father was a panda shepherd. only that both parents posse the mutated color gene which in turn creates the panda shepherd colors. It works like this for those who don't seem to get it. my father has brown eyes, my mother blue. I have green eyes, though my parents don't have green eyes and are my blood parents they both posse the gene it takes to produce a child with green eyes. it works the same way with the puppies both parents have that gene and so it happens. 

Secondly most shepherds have the tip of there tail in the most dominate color of there body. 

Sorry but BlackGSD you made no sense to me at all. Of course i know that people can lie about it if that is what you mean. However i have seen both the parents of the father as well as the litter that he came from and the breeder (of whom i am good friends with) has no other dogs and live much to far to have some other dog to be part of it all. To me it sounded like a jealious remark. And he is a creamy white color are you honestly telling me you have never seem this creamy white color in a GSD? Most sable GSD'S undercoat are i big piece of this color, and most GSD'S that are white have a cream color somewhere on there body. It is uncommon to find a all snow white GSD, however there are some. and if the only thing you can say about him that could make him be mixed with husky is the tip of the tail then that must say something right there. husky/shepherd mix dogs have certian parts of the body in which you can tell they are mixed. 

these pictures are of husky shepherd mixes 
http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/kk105/PASHMESTONER/husky%20shepherd%20mix%20dogs/

last thing DNA testing is great but enless any of you are wanting purchase one of my puppies i don't need to have it done. my other buyers know that these are purebred and if someone is in doubt they will ask or don't buy.


----------



## pashmestoner

Also for the record the picture above of the trio-colored panda shepherd has a white tip tail. that is a DNA tested GSD. And also i have called and spoken with these people about my litter.


----------



## pashmestoner

Panda's sometime will have blue eyes due to the color mutated gene's and it is rare to find, however in the picture it may look that way but she does not have blue eyes.


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: pashmestoner
> To me it sounded like a jealious remark.


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: pashmestoner
> 
> And he is a creamy white color are you honestly telling me you have never seem this creamy white color in a GSD? Most sable GSD'S undercoat are i big piece of this color....


Yes, I can honestly say I have NEVER seen a pure bred GSD that is that color. I have seen ones that are called "white" (as in SOLID "white" like the other one you posted.) but NEVER with a very pale saddle AND a white tail tip. I have only seen MIXES that color. And NONE of the sable GSDs I have had or known have a WHITE undercoat.


----------



## RubyTuesday

> Quote:However i have seen both the parents of the father as well as the litter that he came from and the breeder (of whom i am good friends with) has no other dogs and live much to far to have some other dog to be part of it all.


Hawaii being the sole exception, if he's in the USA, I truly doubt the accuracy of this statement. Young men in lust are capable of the near impossible & much given to extreme roaming. For healthy, medium to large dogs, distance is barely a challenge, never mind a real deterrent.

I thought this mutation has only been recently been seen, & only in one line. Is this incorrect? IF it is correct, Pashmestoner, are your dogs from this line?


----------



## pupresq

And it's not just the tip of his tail. His ears are a little off, his face is not quite GSD looking either. He looks like a GSD husky/mix which explains why some of his puppies look like Huskies. Actually some of them look more like a Husky than he does - exactly the kind of genetics that the poster is talking about. He's carrying more Husky looking genes than he's displaying but they're coming out in his offspring.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I agree that the male looks like a mix. It is also possible that the puppies had another father. 

The bigger question for me is what the purpose is in breeding these dogs? 

And in answer to your question about us being breed snobs...several of us participating in this thread rescue gsds and gsd mixes so I'd say no to that one. 

And neither the CKC or the AKC guarantee anything about a dog's breed.


----------



## pupresq

Mix breed dogs can be quite diverse in appearance. 

Here are some other Husky/Shepherd mixes. They look quite a bit like your dog.

Husky/Shep 1 
Husky/Shep 2 
Husky/Shep 3 
Husky/Shep 4 
Husky/Shep 5 

Anyway, you get the idea. Same cream color, same pale saddle, same slightly shorter ears and differently shaped muzzle as your male. 

Husky/Shepherd mixes make awesome dogs - they are one of my favorite crosses to find in rescue. If you have one, there's nothing wrong with that, but I think the people you got him from misled you because he really doesn't appear to be a purebred GSD and the puppies he's throwing just confirm it. They don't look anything like the Panda GSD puppies, they look like Huskies.









And Ruth was posting at the same time as me but now seeing her post, I've got agree. The world has so many dogs in it and so many dying in shelters - purebreds as well as mixed breeds. Any litter should be for the betterment of the breed and only bred by breeders who have completed all health screenings and gotten objective input on the breed-worthiness of the dogs they're breeding - through show or better yet performance titles (herding, shutzhund, obedience etc).


----------



## BowWowMeow

Several people told me that Kai (below as a puppy) was a panda shepherd. But I knew that he was a mix (guessing gsd x australian cattle dog).










His brother looks exactly like a black and tan gsd and his sister looks like this:


----------



## Fodder

http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/kk105...ac6ba996dc1.jpg










this is a mistake right? you googled "aussie mix" or "bernie mix"

if you can get me to believe that thats a gsd/husky, then i'll also accept that your pups are pb gsd.

also, not because i'm being a jerk, but because i've actually never seen a pb gsd with a white tip on its tail (ASIDE from a panda gsd)... pics would be nice if you have them.


----------



## WiscTiger

As far as the original "Panda" shepherd who I believe was "Frankie", she was tested to see if a certain dog was her sire. 

I never saw, not do I believe there was any testing to see if the sire and dam to Frankie were GSD or if some where there was another breed mixed in. There are some mixes that very much look close to a GSD, but have another sire or dam of another breed, it depends on how dominant either the sire or the dam's genes were.


----------



## Liesje

Sheesh out of ALL the dogs posted in this thread, this one looks to me the most like a German shepherd, lol, and it's the "husky shepherd mix"

http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/kk105...=molly5jpg1.jpg


----------



## wrenny

I think to each their own. Regardless what the dogs are. The ones "purchasing" them from the breeder should do their own research and if they fall in love with the dog, then thats all that matters.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo

Well whatever type, or breed or mix or not they are, they are pretty puppies.


----------

